# Snaring or Trapping Rabbits?



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Does anyone here snare or trap rabbits or hares?

Back when I lived in Kentucky I always ran a line of squirrel traps along side my regular fox and coyote snares. This year, here in Minnesota, I've started running a line of snares for snowshoe hares along side my fox and coyote snares, and it's paying off pretty well. I've only put out 9 snares but those 9 snares have caught 5 hares in just the last couple of days; now that gun deer season is over I'm going to increase the number of snares for the "little medicine deer" to 3 or 4 dozen spread across 20 or 30 acres. I'll likely put out another line of snares for the kettle this week-end, over one a fellow crofter's place, when season opens for Marten, Fisher, and Bobcat.

It sure is easier to snare a wild rabbit or hare than to buy feed, feed, and water tame rabbits; then too, wild rabbits and hares make good eats. It's also nice to come in from the trap line with supper in hand; just go for a morning stroll and come back with the evening meal, or freezer filler.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

When I was a kid growing up we use to set out a box trap or two for rabbits. We would also place some black clay pipe around in high weeds. Rabbits would make these their home for the day and we would come along and give them a good kick. If a rabbit took off running out of one we would nail them with a shotgun.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Haggis; 

Snares are illegal in Ok, but box traps are not. I have plans for a dandy box trap for rabbits. Got it out of an old Progressive Farmer where it was said to be copied from a Finlander's fox trap. Works like a charm. 

How do you make a squirrel trap? Never seen one.
Ox


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> Haggis;
> 
> Snares are illegal in Ok, but box traps are not. I have plans for a dandy box trap for rabbits. Got it out of an old Progressive Farmer where it was said to be copied from a Finlander's fox trap. Works like a charm.
> 
> ...


Care to share them plans?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ed Norman said:


> Care to share them plans?


Here you go!


http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/woodwork/ww10/

big rockpile


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Thanks. I was hoping for something revolutionary, not the style I've made since I was a kid. One thing I found to improve the trigger, drill a bigger hole in the top of the trap, then put a large flat washer over the hole and hold it in place with 3 or 4 screws around the edges. Now your trigger notch works against the inner edge of the washer hole instead of against the rough wood of the trap top. You can get a much crisper trigger that way.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey Ed can't fix perfection :shrug: I know we have made these using a piece of hollow Log.

big rockpile


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Yeah, I know the old way works every time, but I was hoping for some incredible new setup. I've found the fastest way to get a bunny is with a longbow and a rubber blunt arrow, but traps are fun, too.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I always used #110 or #120 Conibear type traps for squirrels. Find a place where squirrels are plentiful, and just lean a 3" or 4" pole up against a tree. The squirrels had rather run up a sloped pole than straight up a tree. I mounted the conibears using three small nails set in a triangle shape and bent to hold the lower part of the jaws of the trap upright.

If you really want to hurry things along, tie up a pole between two tree, dirve a #20 nail into the top side middle of the pole, cut the head off the nail, push an ear of corn onto the nail, and set two or three traps on each side of the ear of corn.


----------

